# faded boy-band member with a drug habit



## sophie3210

Salut, 

J'ai un problème avec la portée des adjectifs dans cette phrase.

"He looked like a *faded boy-band member with a drug habit*."

Dans ma traduction, on a l'impression que c'est le boys band qui est toxico !

"Il ressemblait à un *membre déchu d'un boys band avec un problème de drogue*".

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneuse, parce que là, je cale 
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## boukli

Bonjour,
N'est-ce pas justement le boys band qui a des problèmes de drogue ?
J'aurais traduit : "Il avait l'allure du boys band déchu en proie à la drogue"


----------



## sophie3210

Merci Boukli,
Je pense que c'est l'homme qui a un problème de drogue. Juste avant il est décrit comme amaigri et fatigué. Le boys band n'est cité qu'à titre métaphorique.


----------



## RasJulien

Bonjour,

''Il ressemblait à un membre déchu d'un boys band, qui plus est atteint d'un problème de drogue". Je ne sais pas si ca règle le problème...


----------



## sophie3210

Merci RasJulien  En tout cas, c'est déjà nettement mieux que ma première proposition !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Sophie,

Il me semble évident que c'est l'homme qui a des problèmes de drogue, mais - il se peut que je me trompe- je comprends que c'est le "boys band"qui est sur le déclin/en fin de gloire. 

Comme dans : "member of a faded boy-band".


----------



## sophie3210

Salut Nicomon, 
C'est possible, mais je pense que ça revient un peu au même, non ?
Je vais essayer de construire quelque chose comme "Il ressemblait à ex-membre de boys band, déchu et toximane." Avec la virgule, ça devrait le faire


----------



## Pickle Posy

If it's any help, as a native BE speaker, I'd say the original phrase is pretty ambiguous - it could be that the subject has a drug habit, and looks like a faded boy band member; or it could be the imaginary boy band member is both faded and has a drug habit. I suspect the second meaning is intended, as it is more amusing than the first...


----------



## Itisi

Il avait l'air décati d'un...


----------



## sophie3210

Merci Pickle Posy pour ces précisions !
Et merci Itisi, j'aime bien décati, c'est assez peu courant


----------



## Wordsmyth

Avis d'un autre native speaker : 

Dans "faded boy-band member with a drug habit", c'est bien l'homme qui est toxicomane. Sinon, ce serait "... boy-band with a drug habit. 

Qui est "faded"? C'est moins évident, car l'emploi du très utile trait d'union est malheureusement en déclin. Ça pourrait être "a faded-boyband member" (member of a faded boyband) ou "a faded boyband-member" (faded member of a boyband), mais en lisant la phrase sans l'analyser j'ai instinctivement compris "faded member of a boyband". Comme tu dis, sophie, ça revient un peu au même, sauf que les autres membres du boyband ne sont pas forcément _faded_. ... ce qui est probablement sans importance, s'ils ne lisent pas ta traduction.

Ws


----------



## American in Bordeaux

faded means high/messed-up/on drugs/drunk/etc.


----------



## Wordsmyth

American in Bordeaux said:


> faded means high/messed-up/on drugs/drunk/etc.


 Well, I guess it *can* mean that, amongst several other things, but are you sure that's the meaning here? 

Ws


----------



## American in Bordeaux

That is really the only sense I get. I wouldn't use faded to describe any other meaning like the one you mentioned above. I wouldn't use faded to say that the band might be "dépassé." But this could be a British vs. American difference. I wouldn't say that a boy band is faded to mean that the band is out of date or old, or "yesterday's news." In this sense I can only assume the member of the band looks high.


----------



## Wordsmyth

OK, that opens up another possibility (or a doubt for sophie!). I guess it depends on whether the author was using 'drug slang', or meant it more literally. I can certainly see two other possibilities: either the fall from celebrity, or the visual appearance of the guy (worn out, lacklustre). Maybe it is an AE/BE thing.

Ws


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you Pickle Posy, Wordsmyth and American in Bordeaux. I trust your native instincs. I really wasn't sure what word(s) the adjective "faded" was associated to (the man or the boy band). 

sophie, je sens une nuance entre « membre déchu d'un boys band » et « membre d'un boys band déchu ». C'est le point que je tentais de faire. Mais bon, je suis d'accord que dans ton contexte... ça ne change pas grand chose. 

Mon effort : 
_Il avait l'air d'un musicien de boys band sur le déclin, avec un problème de drogue. 
_


----------



## Itisi

American in Bordeaux said:


> faded means high/messed-up/on drugs/drunk/etc.


  AND 'with a drug habit'?  Wouldn't it be saying twice the same thing?


----------



## American in Bordeaux

That's what I thought too, it sounds redundant. As a native speaker of American English I'm just giving my opinion.


----------



## sophie3210

Merci à tous pour vos précieuses interventions ! Après mûres réflexions, je pense que l'auteur a employé "faded" dans le sens de déchu, plutôt que dans le sens "high", même si cette interprétation est très intéressante  (l'auteur est anglais).
Et aussi que le terme s'applique à l'homme, plutôt qu'au boys band. 
En tout cas, j'ai appris plein de choses, merci


----------



## Itisi

Désolée, mais je ne pense pas que 'déchu' soit le bon sens...  'Faded' veut plutôt dire quelque chose comme 'flétri/fané.  'Sur le déclin' serait mieux (sans parler de ma propre suggestion !)


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis maintenant convaincue aussi que "faded" s'applique à l'homme.

Je ne me serais sans doute pas posé la question si l'auteur avait écrit "faded rock stard" plutôt que "faded boy band member".

J'ai suggéré « sur le déclin » après avoir trouvé ces exemples sur des sites différents, qui font référence au même film (Sean Penn joue le rôle)  : 





> *Cheyenne* is a *faded rock star*, living out his mundane days in Dublin.
> *Cheyenne*, une *rock star sur le déclin* qui part à la recherche du persécuteur de son père.


  Cela dit... « déchu » marche aussi.


----------



## Itisi

'Faded rock-star'... eh, oui, c'est vrai qu'on dit ça...


----------



## sophie3210

Oui, et le Robert et Collins donne "déchu" pour "faded"


----------



## Itisi

Eh bien, ce n'est pas dans le mien, de R&C !  ( Je vais leur demander un remboursement et des dommanges et intérêts ! )


----------



## Pickle Posy

Just to add that as a Brit, I had no doubt on reading this that "faded" meant "sur le déclin" or "retombé dans l'anonymat." It's a common term in BE for someone who used to be famous or successful but is no longer. I also read it as member of a faded boyband - in the sense that the whole group has disappeared from view.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Eh bien, ce n'est pas dans le mien, de R&C ! ( Je vais leur demander un remboursement et des dommanges et intérêts ! )


« Déchu » n'est pas dans le mien non plus de R&C (édition 2006). Le plus proche dans le sens « en perte de gloire / étoile pâlie ou éteinte » est « passé ». 

Sous le verbe, il y a « retomber dans l'anonymat ». 

Je continue de penser que « déchu » pourrait convenir dans le contexte mais je préfère « sur le déclin ». Et puis, ç'a l'avantage de fonctionner pour les deux interprétations (homme et band).


----------



## Wordsmyth

Nicomon said:


> _[...]_ je préfère « sur le déclin ». Et puis, ç'a l'avantage de fonctionner pour les deux interprétations (homme et band).


 ... et, à la limite, ça fonctionnerait même si le sens voulu de _faded_ était _usé/flétri/fané_ (voir posts #15 & #20).

Ws


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il y a aussi _sur le retour_ qui devrait coller (je pense qu'on est d'abord sur le déclin, puis enfin sur le retour...)


----------



## sophie3210

Je me sers du Robert en ligne 
Merci à tous en cas


----------

